# best bits for 3d



## RobnLynette (Dec 31, 2012)

What is the right bit or bits to use for 3d woodwork. Is it a ball nose? Common size? And Best prices per bit, where you guys go( or gals) Thank you for any help


----------



## RobnLynette (Dec 31, 2012)

Also how do you know what bit to use when.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Are you working on a CNC machine?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Since you said 3D I am guessing this bit is for a CNC machine and you will get the best answers about CNC bits in our CNC section. CNC is different from using a router in a table or free hand.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm guessing as well, but is there really any router work that is not 3D?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Great point Duane!


----------



## RobnLynette (Dec 31, 2012)

yes it is the shark cnc


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

RobnLynette said:


> yes it is the shark cnc


Rob I would think that you would use a 'core box cutter' for most 3D carving work.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use different types of bits. Most of the 3d I use a .25 end mill for roughing and then a tapered for finishing but it all depends on what you are doing and the look you want.


----------

